# Exclusive Extract: Gildar Rift Chapter One



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pyroriffic, the mistress of the bolthole, has given us all quite the treat. An exclusive extract of her coming debut novel _Gildar Rift_.


http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=2381&st=0&#entry2515517


Sounds very cool, and I can't wait to see how she has portrayed the Red Corsairs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You might want to register on the Bolthole if you want to have a look, however I loved the extract and only makes me more desperate to get my hands on this book :victory:.


----------

